# Tivo Roamio Plus Dead After 4 days



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

At least they were a good 4 days.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Well that sucks. But better for it to die quickly than to die after 4 weeks or 4 months. Now that I'm reliant on my Romaio Pro for all my recordings it would suck if it died on me.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What went dead? Power supply, hard drive, something else?


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Sucks to be you I guess. My Pro works great.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Its a DVR, usually gonna fast or hang in a long time.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, it definitely good that it happened in the first 30 days. Tivo has already shipped out a new one for me.

It does not power on. No lights on the front. Maybe a bad power supply.

Luckily, I was actually planning on transferring all my shows to it today, so I barely lost anything.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What did you do to the poor thing?


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> What did you do to the poor thing?


Clearly the shows that takeagabu told the Roamio to record was NOT to the Roamio likely; so, it ended itself to stop the torture. I hope if I get a Roamio it will have more tolerance for bad shows and of course puns.

Tim S.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

My luck continues....

[media]http://i.imgur.com/NRllYOd.jpg[/media]


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

takeagabu said:


> My luck continues....
> 
> [media]http://i.imgur.com/NRllYOd.jpg[/media]


Damn never seen that before. Hopefully just a delay.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

I just called tivo, and apparently they have never seen it before either.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Well that sucks. But better for it to die quickly than to die after 4 weeks or 4 months. Now that I'm reliant on my Romaio Pro for all my recordings it would suck if it died on me.


So how are you serving up your media to all of your TVs? I think you said you have a server full of ISOs and I assumed you were using the Tivos to view them. That is what has stopped me from going the Roamio/Mini route.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

That message is usually reserved for Plane crashes. Like the UPS place that crashed in August, killing the 2 pilots.

I haven't heard of an air crash in DFA in the last few days


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

larrs said:


> So how are you serving up your media to all of your TVs? I think you said you have a server full of ISOs and I assumed you were using the Tivos to view them. That is what has stopped me from going the Roamio/Mini route.


I have several media players to play back my BD ISOs. I don't use my TiVos for anything other than the apps on them and for TiVo recordings. I will transfer TiVo recrodings back and forth between a PC with TiVo Desktop, but that is about it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wow that sucks! I had a package lost once because a UPS truck got robbed. It had a similarly weird message in the tracking. The company I bought it from made good and reshipped.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I also received a strange UPS tracking status update recently. This particular package never arrived after whatever constituted the emergency.










I always thought "emergency conditions" meant ice, snow, blizzard, or hurricane, but this happened on a sunny summer day.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Anything could be an emergency. Some guy at a UPS warehouse who accidentally wiped out a bunch of stuff with a forklift is probably an emergency.

As to transportation accident, I know that a bunch of packages here in Colorado are under-water right now and probably were flagged as emergency or transportation accident.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Or maybe Hopper and his little sidekick Joey pounced on that thing and pulverized it to dvr dust with those long, strong legs o' theirs? Those angry kangaroos have quite a temper you know!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, it is true that everyone I know who works for Dish Network is pretty unhappy with how things are run at that place, so I would imagine that their kangaroos are pissed off at upper management too.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

I chatted with UPS and they implied that it was a car accident. And they need to inspect every package before they could continue.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

takeagabu said:


> I chatted with UPS and they implied that it was a car accident. And they need to inspect every package before they could continue.


That's actually pretty understandable under the circumstances but if it will be a long delay you should tell them you refuse package delivery and ask TiVo to send you another one. TiVo might offer to do this anyway since even if the package visibly looks okay it was knocked around like that.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

takeagabu said:


> I chatted with UPS and they implied that it was a car accident. And they need to inspect every package before they could continue.


Was there a kangaroo driving the other vehicle by chance?

All kidding aside, I agree with jmpage2, you should have them send a new TiVo just in case.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Finally got the Tivo. Cablecard won't pair! This is killing me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

takeagabu said:


> Finally got the Tivo. Cablecard won't pair! This is killing me.


CableCARDs are a PITA!!!!

A few months ago I bought my Sister a used S3 to replace an old S2 she had. The first card she got didn't work at all. Just sat on the "acquiring channel info" screen. She took that back and got a second one. The second one worked but wouldn't pair so she didn't get any Premium channels. I called like a half dozen times trying to get it paired, but nothing worked so they sent a tech. The tech showed up, called someone on his walkie-talkie and had it paired in 2 minutes. She liked the HD unit so much I bought her another one to replace her other S3 unit. Same problem. The card worked OK but no one could get it paired. Since it only effected the premium channels and the other one was working she told me not to worry about it. Well a couple weeks ago they made a change and started encrypting almost every channel so now that TiVo was basically useless. So I called in for her to try and get it paired. Still no dice so they sent a tech. The tech didn't have any cards so he rewires everything hoping that'll help, calls into his guy a few times, still not working. Then he calls his guy one last time and they verify everything. Everything looks OK so the guy says... "let me start over and redo this card as if it's new". 2 minutes later it starts working.

On the other hand when I got my Roamio I moved it from my Elite and called in, expecting it to be a hassle, and they had it up and running in 10 minutes. So it seems to be luck of the draw.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

This morning UPS said delivery by the end of today. Now it says "An exception in the sorting process has occurred. UPS has taken corrective action." and it's rescheduled for tomorrow.

Darn that forklift-driving kangaroo.


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

On my Roamio cable card wouldn't pair, they sent a tech and he had it paired within twenty minutes. Overall pretty good service from Cox


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> This morning UPS said delivery by the end of today. Now it says "An exception in the sorting process has occurred. UPS has taken corrective action." and it's rescheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Darn that forklift-driving kangaroo.


Haha, Now you got the spirit ggieseke!


----------

